# diagrama de luces navideñas



## peruanito2088 (Dic 16, 2009)

bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar a solucionar este problema tengo un esquema de luces navideñas la cual quiero modificar quiero quitarlo las compuertas y colocarlo otro componente que se comporte de la misma manera o espero que me brinden otro circuito de luces navideñas..con varios canales.... se le agradeceria de antemano..


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

las compuertas estan como inversoras...

espero que me brinden.... eso no me gusto nada!!!


----------



## Vick (Dic 16, 2009)

Las compuertas forman osciladores... ¿Por que quieres quitarlas?


----------



## peruanito2088 (Dic 16, 2009)

para poder hacer una luces navideñas economica si es el caso de modificarla..es posbile que trabaje un componente economico como oscilador..


----------



## Vick (Dic 17, 2009)

veamos:

Si lo que necesitan son circuitos baratos y sencillos no tomen los ejemplos de los simuladores, son solo eso... ejemplos.

Ese circuito se puede simplificar, por ejemplo en logar de las NAND se pueden usar inversores con schmitt y ya te ahorras un integrado, pero aun así es un poco complejo (al menos en el numero de integrados)

te dejo aca otro circuito parecido, con efecto de luces navideñas usando *tan solo un circuito integrado*:

http://electroschematics.com/687/led-christmas-lights-circuit

Aca otro *sin circuitos integrados*:

http://www.vellemanusa.com/us/enu/product/view/?id=350675

(descarga el assembly manual) y si buscas en esa misma página puedes encontrar más...

Suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola.

Luces de Navidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

